# O radu foruma > Obavijesti administratora >  Forum će se privremeno ugasiti danas u 16h

## anchie76

Poštovani,

zbog radova na održavanju foruma, forum će se privremeno ugasiti danas u 16h.

Čim radovi završe, forum će opet biti otvoren za sve.  

Zahvaljujemo na strpljenju.

Lijepi pozdrav,
administratori

----------


## admin

Radovi su privedeni kraju, javite ukoliko naletite na bilo kakve probleme!  :Smile: 

LP

----------

